# Icotec GC300?



## OutdoorFreak97

Looking at this e-caller
It looks like a good unit, haven't looked at one in person though

Predator Calls
(GC300)

Coyote Female
Coyote Howl 
Coyote Male 
Crow Baby Distress 
Raccoon Baby Distress 
Woodpecker Baby Distress 
Bobcat Adult 
Cottontail Distress
Coyote Pup Distress 
Fawn Distress Gray 
Fox Distress 
Jack Rabbit Distress

Features:

300 yard remote control range.

Plays up to 2 call sounds simultaneously.

12 quality prey sounds by Wildlife Technologies.

Volume control on the remote. 120 dB, 15 Watt speaker.

Rugged construction for durability.

Never misplace the remote with our remote holder.

High quality audio speaker for superior call replication.

It's $70.00, I know people really love FP but I'm a black sheep and would rather not spend that much on an e-call

Basically my question Is, is it a good deal? 
Worth buying and trying out? 
I'd buy on amazon so it would have a good return policy.

Thanks to anyone who answers!


----------



## fr3db3ar

The only way you'll know if it was worth trying is to try it for yourself and your calling style. WT has a good reputation so I think you're fairly safe.

If you like to use different sounds or use your caller for more than predators then that one may not be the one for you.

Be sure to do a detailed review after you try it out.


----------



## prairiewolf

I would think it would be fine, I usually use the same sounds and have for many years. I figure if its working why change. I do have a foxpro scorpion, but only because I got a SUPER deal on it (not much more than the $70) loaded with 200 sounds, but so far I am still using the 2 sounds I always have.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

I found a foxpro spitfire for $120.00, what's the difference between the Spitfire and the Wildfire, and should I buy the Spitfire at the asking price?

Thanks!


----------



## youngdon

The wildfire holds a few more sounds and is FOXBANG compatible same speaker, remote and amp I believe. The foxpro website or their customer service will tell you for sure.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

Okay, I think ill call Foxpro tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## nrlombar

I just ordered a IcoTech Gc300. I will be taking it on my first coyote hunt next weekend or weekend after that. Not sure a review by a first time coyote hunter will be worth much but ill post something on here after I field test it. Should be a decent test because it is suppose to be cold, so I will get to see how it performs in those conditions. I bought it because of price and fact that it had Wildlife Technologies sounds that i have heard nothing but great things about. I got it for 69.99 on amazon with free shipping.


----------



## Riverkat5212

I am looking at the IcoTech Gc300 so any review on it will help on my decision Thanks


----------



## nrlombar

My Icotech Gc300 arrived yesterday. I tested it in my apartment and only complaints so far, u have to aim remote right at it to get it to work, can be a pain. Also seems to have a slow processor or something, some of the sounds can take a few seconds to start playing. It seemed loud enough but that was indoors in my apartment. Box says nothing about it being waterproof or anything, not sure if that is standard or not. I will be field testing it next weekend on my first coyote hunt. Will post more info as I go. Was also considering throwing together a quick video of unit with some of the sounds so people could hear quality for themselves if anyone is interested. Again I have never used a different unit before or gone coyote hunting(yet), I am new to this game.


----------



## youngdon

I'll be interested to hear your review on it. Sound quality especially.


----------



## prairiewolf

thats a little wierd on the remote a foxpro tells you not to aim the remote and hold it upright when using, interesting. I too am anxious to hear a review on the ICOtec


----------



## nrlombar

OK so some things so far that annoy me about unit, you have no idea what level volume is on. There is no volume status, you can either turn it up or down with remote. I would like to know if its at 75% or 100%. I have attached a picture of the instructions that were provided, pretty crappy. I can deal with that and realized I would have to deal with some things since this is a budget unit. I will try to make a video of the sound so you can hear quality of it. Its sounds pretty good to me, no crackling or cheesy sounds so far. I also have no idea how it will deal with cold tempatures or moisture. If you have questions let me know and ill try to answer and keep updating especially once I get in the field with it.


----------



## hunter4ever

i'm intersted in the how it worked. I 've been tring to call yotes in but no luck yet. Using mouth calls people i hunt with said they sound good. Im looking at the ico tex too so let us know how it worked. Thanks


----------



## Mav3rick40

I'm interested in hearing more about this call, I'm looking for something different than the ones I have. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrlombar

I took mine out for the first time this weekend. Range on the controller worked great, and it was definitely loud. The calls sounded great. I did not get a coyote, I think they all hang out a few properties over at the cattle farm across the valley, but I was very happy with the product. Only thing is that it had a red power indication light that seemed pretty bright at night. I easily fixed that with a little tape though.


----------



## Mav3rick40

I am looking at getting one of these calls. The call that I have the speaker seems distorted I think that it's scarring them away. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number9

All I have seen , Heard and read about these calls has been great . I am also curiuos. Good luck


----------



## Addicted

Any further updates on these callers?


----------



## Honkers53

I'm in the process of getting one....I've heard nothing but good things about them....the only thing that,i don't like about it..you can program your own calls....otherwise it sounds like a good deal....Honkers53


----------



## homer

I got the ICO. back in November and I love it. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles like the fix pro. But it sounds great. Battery life is very good.it has the sounds I use the most for me its well worth the money.just cut it on and let it play every few minutes bump the vol. Button a couple of times and watchem come running.


----------



## Honkers53

I recieved my'in about a week ago and..i hav'nt hunted with it yet..but saturday it's going out...but it's sounds great plenty of volume and great sounding calls....and built strong......I'm putting that extra money to a new .243...so i'm happy..


----------



## kevin a.

any more updates on this call ?

you can buy direct from icotec

kevin


----------



## Honkers53

I used it and its a great caller....plenty of volume great product...even in the cold it held its own..its worth it...I'd recommend...


----------



## Riverkat5212

Ok everyone I got the i icotec gc300 and it is a great call for the money I have called in several yotes with it but now they have a newer version that has a lot more call options that I like other than that I would recommend this call to anyone

Thanks for reading


----------

